

17 cultural reasons why this European never wants to live in America - andreea_popescu
https://news.ycombinator.com/submit

======
joshbaptiste
[http://www.fluentin3months.com/no-usa-for-
me/](http://www.fluentin3months.com/no-usa-for-me/) (2011)

